# Where's my mobile app?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys, rather than knocking the other apps in their respective First Look threads, Please use this thread for venting, wishing, anticipating a mobile app for your smart phone.

Cheers.


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

Windows Mobile doesn't need an App. Just use the IE browser or any other browser to go to m.directv.com, sign in and proceed.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Neither did the Palm Pre, as WebOS works just fine on the 'main' web site.

Either someone had too much time on their hands (app released the other day) or the application programming was dirt simple/dirt easy.


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

You could make the argument that nothing really 'needs' an app. However, it's still nice to have it as an option.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll welcome the Blackberry (Curve) app....think its overdue already, since its the largest mobile install user base out there.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

1948GG said:


> Either someone had too much time on their hands (app released the other day) or the application programming was dirt simple/dirt easy.


This may be closer to the truth than you realize .. Oh, and BTW .. I'm pretty sure DIRECTV has more than one person that works on this software. No reason they couldn't have been working on both of the two recent apps at the same time.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'll welcome the Blackberry (Curve) app....think its overdue already, since its the largest mobile install user base out there.


Largest user base is pretty irrelevant. See this post.


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

What does that post have to do with this discussion?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Largest user base is pretty irrelevant. See this post.


Beg to differ on this, but I will...the premise in that other post is based on outdated information.

I have been following this very closely since last year, and also met with the BB folks at CES on this very topic.

BlackBerry has released a major new toolkit (SDK), that they launched last year at their Developer's conference (2009). Here's a link to a good overview:

http://crackberry.com/blackberry-application-development-getting-started

The issue was in the past, Blackberry did not "open up" many of their tools, and therefore, partners lacked competitive access to create new applications - in comparison, for example, to the iPhone model - whereby applications are coming out of the woodwork. They are also now much easier to create and cheaper to produce with the new tools.

Even small software shops are developing new applications for *all *Blackberry devices in exponentially greater numbers since 3Q last year when the BB toolkits were released. The number of 3rd party BB applications have *significantly grown *in the past 6 months.

So there is a new world order on Blackberry applications and their development, and there is really *no such roadblock to get a Blackberry version of the DirecTV application out to the market*.

Hopefully, this will lead to DirecTV being able to tell BB users "there's an app for that".


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Shaqdan said:


> What does that post have to do with this discussion?


That post explains why there isn't a blackberry app.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> That post explains why there isn't a blackberry app.


..and in defense of that position...it is not as easy an answer as for some other devices. BlackBerry does have alot of different OS situtations to deal with, more so than all the other mobile unit manufacturers. I can see both sides of this issue.

So its not a simple solution to launch a RIM-based application, but that said, perhaps some form of BB version launch might be faciliated somehow.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ... So its not a simple solution to launch a RIM-based application ...


There, you said it


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> There, you said it


Yup. No denying it.

Then again....there is always a key for every lock.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> That post explains why there isn't a blackberry app.


...not it doesn't. That is simply one person's opinion.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Largest user base is pretty irrelevant. See this post.


A differing opinion. See this post and this post.

/c


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup. No denying it.
> 
> Then again....there is always a key for every lock.


I'm sure we'll see a blackberry app at some point .. The problem is that while all of the other phones only had one "lock" seems blackberry might have 6 or 7 of them


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I would love to be able to use the equivalent of the *Droid* or *Palm Pre* app at home, with a standard browser, in place of *m.directv.com*. Anyone know if there are plans to make a java-, javascript- or flash-based app that works like either of those two?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm sure we'll see a blackberry app at some point .. The problem is that while all of the other phones only had one "lock" seems blackberry might have 6 or 7 of them


Agree...actually its 8 locks. :lol:


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I know that Directv might be holding out for Microsoft's announcement at MWC on Windows Mobile 7 but there has been confirmation that the apps for WM6.5 will work on WM7 and there are apps that work on 6.5 that do work on 6.1; So i'm crossing my fingers that is the case and we should be seeing an app for Windows Mobile offered through the Marketplace. 
Speaking of Marketplace is there a reason why the Supercast is not available from Windows Marketplace ?

P.S
Who wouldn't want to watch Supercast on this or use the Directvc app on this beautiful device


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

That is a nice phone, but again you can go to m.directv.com on any windows mobile phone and D* calls it an app on the site so I'm not holding my breath on anything more. The problem with the m.directv site is that is pretty pathetic when compared to mobile banking sites, flickr, youtube... You tell it to remember you on the log in page, it doesn't. You have to click twice on the buttons to get it to do anything and that cross it puts on the button the first time you click it is really special and it runs slow. My whimpy T-Mobile Shadow 2009 loads pages fast on wifi. I've even complained before it's almost as fast as my desktop at work loading pages, but the m.Directv site is slowwww!!!


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> That post explains why there isn't a blackberry app.


no, what that post is explaining is that directv mobile programmers are 1)lazy, 2) incompetent or 3) both

that's the most ridiculous excuse i've ever seen. there are what, 10-20 thousand apps for the blackberry os platform, yet he's saying that the model differences are tripping dtv up? give me a break


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ..and in defense of that position...it is not as easy an answer as for some other devices. BlackBerry does have alot of different OS situtations to deal with, more so than all the other mobile unit manufacturers. I can see both sides of this issue.
> 
> So its not a simple solution to launch a RIM-based application, but that said, perhaps some form of BB version launch might be faciliated somehow.


see my post above. it's not a simple solution, yet thousands of other devs, many no more than a guy in a basement somewhere, can figure it out but dtv cannot? that's hilarious


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

talbain said:


> no, what that post is explaining is that directv mobile programmers are 1)lazy, 2) incompetent or 3) both
> 
> that's the most ridiculous excuse i've ever seen. there are what, 10-20 thousand apps for the blackberry os platform, yet he's saying that the model differences are tripping dtv up? give me a break


Last I heard they had just crossed 2000. I get your point, though. No excuse not to have a BB app.


----------

